# Engine Bay Detail -Guidance Please



## TheFox-UK (Jan 11, 2016)

Dear all

Was looking for a bit of advice on cleaning my engine as never done this before.

I have a 2013 1.6 i-Dtec Civic, and want to know whether they were any areas that I should cover with a plastic bag before giving it a light wash with the pressure washer & degreaser.

I guess the alternator to the left & the air intake to the right near the battery but is there anything else worth considering.










Many thanks.


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

moved to the correct section.


----------



## TheFox-UK (Jan 11, 2016)

Apologies


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

TheFox-UK said:


> Apologies


No worries,

In answer to your question, it's always advisable to try to limit the amount of water getting sprayed (if you're using a hose) onto areas like the alternator and battery etc.

With modern cars most areas are sealed, but better safe than sorry.


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

For the exact reason of trying to limit the amount of water being sprayed in the engine, I picked up a cheap steamer off eBay for £15 I think, works great coupled with G101 @ 1:4 in a trigger sprayer


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

If you have a steam wallpaper stripper this can also be used for cleaning :thumb:
You can also get good results by just spraying on your APC / degreaser of choice (avoid any electrical connections), agitate with brush if necessary, wipe off with MF, apply whatever dressings you want.


----------



## SteveEdwards (Nov 1, 2015)

Little Tip! If you have old disposable gloves, pull off the fingers before you ditch them,they make great electrical connector protectors.


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

I'd use a hose pipe turned down rather than a pressure washer but a spray with APC and a brush to agitate and a rinse off with the hose. Dry off and a splash of protectant and job done!

Here's mine...

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=366540


----------

